# Lymphoma at 2. We are lost.



## Ryan759 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi everyone, just after Halloween we found out our 2 year old, Maddie has "aggressive" lymphoma. The diagnosing Vet gave her 6 to 8 weeks (we originally went to an emergency Vet because she had a stomach bug). We then took her to her regular Doc and he said with the prednisone she was taking, who knows how long she can go but he's seen dogs go a year or two at times. Everything seems normal until the last couple of days she seems to be having frequent peeing accidents. I am making an appointment with her Vet but is there something else I should be concerned about? We take her out often and I really don't want to crate her (especially now given her diagnosis) help?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear that your girl is sick. Your Maddie is just gorgeous. We had a beautiful girl named Maddie as well. There are many people on the forum who have experience with Lymphoma and I am sure they will give you good advice and information. I will keep you girl in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

I'm so sorry about Maddie's diagnosis. 

Good you're taking her to the Vet, she may have a UTI. 

She's beautiful.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am heart broken for you.  What a tough thing to have to hear

The lymphoma journey is overwhelming. I would go and see a specialist to see if chemo is an option (which dogs tolerate quite well.) There is hope as she has youth on her side.

In the meantime look up Andy's journey for inspiration

Good luck Maddie!! I hope that they are wrong and that you have a lot more time than anyone expects.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

So sorry for the diagnosis of your girl. She is a beautiful, happy looking girl. Prednisone can cause excessive thirst and increased urination, so it is possible that is the cause. Check with your vet and see what he thinks.

I would at least consider the idea of consulting an oncologist. You never know what options may be out there.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

Im so sorry to hear about your diagnosis. She is just a beautiful girl. 
Have you thought about taking her to a specialty hospital?


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Maddie is a pretty girl. I am sorry about the lymphoma diagnosis especially at such a young age. You've received a lot of good advice. Definitely go through the thread on Andy's journey with Lymphoma and personally I would meet with an oncologist just to get your options. Regarding her accidents, thirst and subsequently more frequent need to urinate is a side effect of the prednisone and UTIs are also a possibility. Maybe they can lower the prednisone if it seems she is not tolerating it well. I wish you the best and I hope you continue to post letting us know how Maddie is doing.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Im so sorry for your diagnosis, but hope you have lots of quality time with your girl.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry that you are going through this with your beautiful girl, just heartbreaking 
Here is a link to Andy's story...he was a true inspiration on the forum, and bravely fought lymphoma for a long time.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma.html
I'm sure that Andy's Dad Danny will be able to answer any questions you may have, or give you some advice.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this about your precious Maddie!  You have my support!


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

My first golden retriever Brady was diagnosed with lymphoma at age 2 1/2. I completely understand your heartbreak at the diagnosis of your Maddie at such a young age.

We opted to treat Brady with chemo. The "COP" protocol (cytoxin, oncovin, prednisone) was used (this was 1998). Brady lived a good quality of life for approximately one year. At that time, he came out of remission, and we could not get his lymphoma back into remission.

As mentioned earlier, prednisone will cause increased thirst and urination.

(((Hugs))) to both of you.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry you are going through this with your Maddie. She's a beautiful girl. You both will be in my thoughts


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear you're dealing with this. My Rookie was recently diagnosed with lymphoma as well. His is apparently the slow growing kind, so for now he's not on any kind of treatment but I do worry about what the future will hold. 

Regarding the accidents, excessive urination is definitely one of the side effects of prednisone. Maybe your vet could decrease the dose of prednisone or perhaps prescribe a different steroid? I know some folks here are recommending that you look into chemo but I believe that if your dog has already been on prednisone the chemo treatments are likely to be less effective. I don't know that you were even thinking of going that route, but it's just a cautionary note.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear this. It is horrible enough to experience geriatric cancer with a dog, but with a baby like your girl? That's just heartbreaking.

As others have said, prednisone can cause extra consumption of water and issues with bladder control. It's not typically serious, and it resolves if you stop the drug. However, as modats pointed out, putting a dog on prednisone can make chemo ineffective. However, when our dog had lymphoma, they said that it would take at least a few days of prednisone to cause that issue, so you may have time to stop the prednisone tomorrow or the next day if you want to do chemo. Just make sure you've discussed your options and made your decisions about chemo within the next day or two so you don't accidentally limit your options.

Again, I'm so, so sorry to hear this. We lost a dog at 6 to lymphoma, and that was horribly young. I can't imagine it at 2 1/2.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry you got this diagnosis. Our boy did chemo and was in remission when he passed away last March, a year and a half after his diagnosis.

Please check your "Unread Private Messages" by clicking below your user name (top right of any page) then click "Your Notifications". A pop down menu will appear. Select "Unread Private Messages".

You won't be able to respond until you have 15 posts, but I'll include my email address and phone number if you'd like to chat.

Danny


----------



## Ashley B (Dec 14, 2013)

I am just seeing this and am so sorry to hear about maddie's diagnosis, she's gorgeous. I recently received a b-cell stage 4a lymphoma diagnosis in mid-dec for my Maverick and am heading down the chop protocol chemo path (he is 8.5)....responding well to treatment so far. You will find a lot of support and inspiration on this forum, I know I have. 

You've read it a few times here already but pred definitely causes increased thirst/ urination. Mav is on it as part of his treatment plan (now down to 20mgs/day) and it is "constant" along with some panting. He has to go out every 3hrs or so except for bedtime, getting better with lower dose. he also took temaril P occasionally for skin allergies in yrs past (P is for prednisone). When his dosage was high he had an accident in the house, first/only time since he was a puppy so we cut the dosage back. 

Sounds like you had plans to visit the vet again so hope you received more answers and were maybe able to consider seeing a specialist for potential options. I know it's a worldwind of emotions so positive thoughts out to you and maddie.


----------



## Ryan759 (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your well wishes, I am sad to report that Madeleine Daphne Veronica Fife Licata passed away 5/13/14 at 4:40pm surrounded by her loving family. She will be cremated and her ashes will be returned to us in a decorative urn. We are devastated. Maddie grew up with my boys (she was 8 weeks when we got her and the boys were 7 months old) and my Daughter was 3 and she was her idol. Every family photo I have of our children has Maddie in the middle. The house is quiet and lonely. I miss her every minute of every day so far but I also have a very strong desire to get another Golden pup. I'm scared to be heartbroken again but I feel like our family needs one to be whole again. Am I crazy or what? Here is the last photo of Maddie ever taken, this was the day we had to bring her in because her breathing was starting to become more and more labored. She's pictured playing with my Daughter, her favorite pastime.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I am so very sorry to read of your loss. They are never with us long enough but it's extremely tragic to lose them at such a tender age. Rest in Peace sweet girl.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

kellyguy said:


> I am so very sorry to read of your loss. They are never with us long enough but it's extremely tragic to lose them at such a tender age. Rest in Peace sweet girl.


There is not much I can add, our thoughts are with you. RIP


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm so very sorry. Praying for you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart goes out to you and your family. I hope you find some comfort in knowing that your beloved Maddie is free of pain forever.

It is not crazy at all to be thinking of another Golden pup now. Many of us find that a puppy helps us to heal. I think of getting another Golden as a tribute to the ones who have already enriched my life.

If you would like help finding a good breeder, I'm sure our members will offer a lot of good recommendations.

Peace be with you.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, she was so young.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie*



Ryan759 said:


> Thanks everyone for your well wishes, I am sad to report that Madeleine Daphne Veronica Fife Licata passed away 5/13/14 at 4:40pm surrounded by her loving family. She will be cremated and her ashes will be returned to us in a decorative urn. We are devastated. Maddie grew up with my boys (she was 8 weeks when we got her and the boys were 7 months old) and my Daughter was 3 and she was her idol. Every family photo I have of our children has Maddie in the middle. The house is quiet and lonely. I miss her every minute of every day so far but I also have a very strong desire to get another Golden pup. I'm scared to be heartbroken again but I feel like our family needs one to be whole again. Am I crazy or what? Here is the last photo of Maddie ever taken, this was the day we had to bring her in because her breathing was starting to become more and more labored. She's pictured playing with my Daughter, her favorite pastime.


I am so VERY SORRY-I know how heartbroken you must me. Maddie is just a beautiful name-I am adding her to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List. I agree, that your family deserves to be loved by another Golden!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie*



Ryan759 said:


> Thanks everyone for your well wishes, I am sad to report that Madeleine Daphne Veronica Fife Licata passed away 5/13/14 at 4:40pm surrounded by her loving family. She will be cremated and her ashes will be returned to us in a decorative urn. We are devastated. Maddie grew up with my boys (she was 8 weeks when we got her and the boys were 7 months old) and my Daughter was 3 and she was her idol. Every family photo I have of our children has Maddie in the middle. The house is quiet and lonely. I miss her every minute of every day so far but I also have a very strong desire to get another Golden pup. I'm scared to be heartbroken again but I feel like our family needs one to be whole again. Am I crazy or what? Here is the last photo of Maddie ever taken, this was the day we had to bring her in because her breathing was starting to become more and more labored. She's pictured playing with my Daughter, her favorite pastime.


I am so VERY SORRY-I know how heartbroken you must be. Maddie is just a beautiful name-I am adding her to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List. I agree, that your family deserves to be loved by another Golden!!
I am adding Maddie to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-10.html#post4547425


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

I am so so sorry. That is far too young.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so very sorry. Rest in peace Maddie


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so very sorry. My heart goes out to you and your family


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very, very sorry, she was just a baby. Sometimes things seem so unfair...my heart goes out to you and your family. Run free, sweet little girl...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Maddie, my thoughts to you and your family.

I know how difficult this is for you all. I don't think you're crazy for wanting another Golden. Goldens are so very special. I lost my bridge boy 3 years ago, he was my first Golden. Because of him I will always have a Golden in my life. 

Godspeed Maddie.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So very sorry for your heartbreaking loss of Maddie. May her spirit run free and strong and memories of the good times with her remain with you forever.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear of her passing. Godspeed Maddie. I hope you find comfort and getting a new puppy would probably be what Maddie would want you to do.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

i'm so sorry for your loss of Maddie, just heartbreaking


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of sweet Maddie. It is not fair for such a young one to die. My heartfealt condolences to you and your family. Maddie was loved and will always be, no matter whether or when you get another pup.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry. What a devastating loss. She was so young - but also so very clearly loved for her short life. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Maddie. She'll be waiting for you! You questioned yourself about getting another puppy. Don't....just do it! I'm betting Maddie would want you too.
I lost my heart dog, Shamus, in April 2012. In June 2012 I brought Murphy home. It did help but I still cry about my Shamus.
Good luck with whatever you do but thank you for being so good to Maddie.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Ryan759 said:


> Hi everyone, just after Halloween we found out our 2 year old, Maddie has "aggressive" lymphoma. The diagnosing Vet gave her 6 to 8 weeks (we originally went to an emergency Vet because she had a stomach bug). We then took her to her regular Doc and he said with the prednisone she was taking, who knows how long she can go but he's seen dogs go a year or two at times. Everything seems normal until the last couple of days she seems to be having frequent peeing accidents. I am making an appointment with her Vet but is there something else I should be concerned about? We take her out often and I really don't want to crate her (especially now given her diagnosis) help?
> View attachment 321898
> 
> 
> ...


Maddie's so beautiful. I'm so sorry. Our Brie is 17 months, it's so unfair your Maddie has this and so many young goldens are getting cancer. 
The peeing is probably from the prednisone. You'll have to take her out more often as she's most likely drinking lots of water while she's on the Prednisone. We also just went through this with our Dancer while she was on Temaril P. She had a couple of accidents and was beside herself. ?
Has Maddie been seen by an oncologist or a veterinary school?
I keep a simple journall noting changes in Dancer and email or give these to our vet when I see her. It's hard to remember everything when you're there.
I'm so glad you found this forum. This is the best support site for our ourselves, our Golden kids, and for advice, sharing and information. Sending pawsitive thoughts to you and your beautiful Maddie. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

How's Maddie? Sending you and Maddie hugs and warm thoughts. We are all here for you! ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so deeply sorry for your loss of sweet Maddie. No matter how long or short he life was, she knew the love of your family. I hope that brings a small measure of comfort.

You will see her again one day. Someday, when you're ready, another golden boy or girl will fill that empty space in your house ... and Maddie's angel wings will wag and she will smile that you all are smiling.

Again, so sorry. So young. Our hearts go out to you.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about Maddie We lost our Oscar far too young to a rare illness and it was so hard. We found peace in knowing that in his short time he felt great love. 
Maddie was deeply loved by you and although her time was short, she felt a lifetime's worth of love. 
Hugs your way


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

She's gorgeous. I wish I had advice but I don't. I'll just pray. I'm so sorry


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I am so sorry about your beautiful Maddie. Please know you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

I totally understand about wanting a puppy. If Maddie hadn't been such a great dog you probably wouldn't even be thinking about getting another golden. I think getting another golden would be a wonderful way to honor Maddie.


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

When we had to put our last dog down nearly five years ago, I began searching for another dog almost immediately because my life without a dog is only partly filled. I got my dog only two or three weeks later, a rescued dog that was a yellow lab/golden mix. That dog turned out to be my present dog Grin. While Grin is now dealing with his own illnesses, he is the best thing to have ever come into my life besides my loving wife and our two children.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Ryan759 said:


> Thanks everyone for your well wishes, I am sad to report that Madeleine Daphne Veronica Fife Licata passed away 5/13/14 at 4:40pm surrounded by her loving family. She will be cremated and her ashes will be returned to us in a decorative urn. We are devastated. Maddie grew up with my boys (she was 8 weeks when we got her and the boys were 7 months old) and my Daughter was 3 and she was her idol. Every family photo I have of our children has Maddie in the middle. The house is quiet and lonely. I miss her every minute of every day so far but I also have a very strong desire to get another Golden pup. I'm scared to be heartbroken again but I feel like our family needs one to be whole again. Am I crazy or what? Here is the last photo of Maddie ever taken, this was the day we had to bring her in because her breathing was starting to become more and more labored. She's pictured playing with my Daughter, her favorite pastime.


I'm so sorry! Ugh. It's just not fair and it so senseless. God bless you Maddie, she was so beautiful. After Dakota passed we couldn't bring ourselves to getting another ine. Then I found our local Golden Retriever Rescue, we filled out apps for fostering and adoption. We ended up finding Brie on Craigslist when she was 5 months in Homestead. She had never gone outside for a walk - they said she was so "good" she pooped in the bathtub, she didn't have a single toy..and you can only imagine. Oh how we love her! Then Dancer danced into our lives - our foster and now our girl. I fostered for Dakota because his spirit was so pure. I knew I needed to help these beautiful dogs. I hope you find another that can enriched and love your family as Maddie has done. Well done sweet Maddie. ?
Lighting a candle to honor you on this Memorial Day.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

